
Traction Verticals - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/04/in-the-pursuit-of-traction-have-you-considered-all-verticals.html
======
patio11
Minor correction: my last name is McKenzie.

If you'll permit a minor bit of information architecture geekery, I think this
list could be thickened out substantially into a hub about traction with a
spoke about each "traction vertical" (I suggest rebranding that into something
more instantly comprehensible). Then you could go into substantial detail
about each without totally overwhelming the visitor. Think of the classic wiki
structure (tiers with reference nodes and progressively detailed leaf nodes,
with interlinks where appropriate), although it doesn't have to be a wiki.

For example, SEO is a pretty deep topic, and there are facets within facets
and multiple competing approaches to it. Rand Fishkin and the guys at SEOMoz
do great SEO, but they tend to use a different bag of tricks than I do. You
can better do the compare/contrast thing if you're not trying to encompass the
entire subject of online marketing on a single page.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
You misspelled my name on your post so I misspelled yours. J/k :). It's fixed
now.

On your bigger point, I completely agree and am in the process of creating a
forum/wiki for this purpose. That is, it will be a place where people can
share tips, tricks, results, etc. on each of the traction verticals.

